
401(k) Plans No Longer Make Much Sense for Savers (Thread) - LyalinDotCom
https://twitter.com/bopinion/status/1285637736880381952
======
waynecochran
So what are the best alternatives?

~~~
wmf
Probably zero-fee index funds or target date funds.

